# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  TiendaMagia

## RobertoG

Pues nada, que queria felicitar a los de tiendamagia por su atencion.
He tenido un pequeño problema con algo que les compre, le escribi un privado el domingo a Mariano, y me facilito su telefono privado a traves de otro privado. Hablamos y me soluciono rapidamente el problema.

Asi da gusto. Seguir asi.


Un abrazo

----------


## Ella

a mis padres no les gusta que compre magia (soy mayor de edad, por si acaso), y mariano me hizo el favor de enviarme un pedido envuelto y con un cartel que diga: "Premio" para que nadie sospeche, esa tienda tiene detalle muy importantes, no solo los regalos que te hacen, si no tambien cosas como saludarte por navidad o enviarte bombones....


mariano casate conmigo, y asi cuando no sdivorciemos puedo heredar tu tienda  :twisted:

----------


## correka

gggrrrrr, booobonees, es cierto que son indiscutibles en servicio, atención, etc, etc, pero mis bombones se los debió comer Mariano por Navidad, jeje
 :P

----------


## venator

Son geniales. Yo tuve un problema con el último envío ( me faltaba un artículo) y enseguida me lo mandaron otra vez por correo, sin pegas ni nada. Son muy serios

----------


## juantxo

ami me llegron bombones y tarjeta de felicitacion y todo.
un detallazo

saludos..  :Smile1:

----------


## rogelio

Que lastima que yo sea de argentina y no lespueda comprar porque el envio es muy caro!!.
Me quuedare con las ganas;;;;;;;;

----------


## si66

Lo mismo digo, con las cosas que compro, me encantaria, pero el costo es elevado.
(envio)

----------


## albornozcortes

Eee....bueno, sinceramente: El lugar donde me han atendido mejor es tienda magia. Muy bien. Felicitaciones una vez más a Mariano.

----------


## jmg

estoy deacuerdo con tigo yo antes compraba en otras casas pero ahora compro en tiendamagia es mas barata y te atienden mejor el envio llega muy rapido un dia hice un pedido sobre las 6.30 7 h y me llego al dia sigiente a las 12 h. Mis felicitaciones tiendamagia sois los mejores
saludos

----------


## sertxos83

tienen los mejores precios el trato con el cliente es fenomenal y tienen muy buenos detalles, esto es como el corte ingles de la magia xd yo casi ni compro donde encarnita por que los precios son algo mas caros, aunque en ocasiones me da por pasarme xd


saludos

----------


## isaac79

Yo los descubri hace unas semanas,el jueves hice mi primer pedido y hoy el segundo,mi mujer me va a tirar de casa,pero la calidad,el precio y el trato incitan a comprar!!!
FELICIDADES

----------


## josecrestini

yo hago un pedido todos los meses incluso 2 mensuales, y la verdad que el trato, la calidad y seriedad es impecable,

gracias por acercarnos y hacer posible que en nuestras casas esté la mejor magia!!!

Saludos Mariano y Gabi que siempre me atiende con una sonrisa,

gracias,

Jocapos.

----------


## joraroor

Saludos,

Os cuento, pedí y recibí la semana pasada un pedido a tiendademagia. Rapidísimos. Lo q pasa es q un producto se agotó y yo ya había hecho el ingreso, por lo q quedamos en dejar ese dinero a cuenta, me dijeron que en el próximo me mandarían un mail con el descuento hecho.
El problema es que hice un pedido ayer y les escribí para recordarle lo del descuento, pero solo he obtenido un mail diciéndome el pedido realizado, otro diciéndome q se ha agotado un producto y un mail (creo q ponía Teresa), con los mismos datos q el primero, pero con un campo abono a 0, y la misma cantidad a pagar, el total (sin abono y sin quitar el producto agotado).

Entonces no me atrevo a hacer el ingreso por la cantidad q yo sé que tengo q pagar sin que haya una confirmación y querría saber si hay algún otro mail donde les pueda escribir, para poder hacer el ingreso mañana.

Haber si me podéis ayudar. Gracias.

----------


## magomago

¿Porque no los llamas?,seguro que con amabilidad te responderan todas tus cuestiones ,y todo lo que te digamos nosotros seran elucubraciones que seguramente no llegaran a nada.

----------


## manlex

[quote="Ella"]a mis padres no les gusta que compre magia (soy mayor de edad, por si acaso), 


¿Porqué no les gusta que compres magia? ¿Prefieren regalartela?

----------


## shark

a mi mujer no le gusta que compre magia, y tb soy mayor de edad.  :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

El ser mayor de edad no implica madurez mental, fijáos en omaller. Lo que si puede incluir es una pila de canas cuando la mayoría de edad se cambia por la vejez. Que quede claro que en este último supuesto ni he mencionado ni voy a mencionar a Zarkov.

----------


## Juanma Garcia

Quiero añadirme a las felicitaciones por su seriedad y al agradecimiento por su generosidad. El ultimo pedido que hice, se me olvido apuntar una moneda de medio dolar, los llame para pedirla, pero como ya habia hecho la transferencia y para que no se retrasara ni un dia mas el pedido, al final decidi que ya la pediria en otra ocasion. Cual fue mi asombro, al recibir el paquete, que ademas de encontrarme el regalito por superar los 50 €, me lleve la grata sorpresa de recibir la famosa moneda. Mariano, millones de gracias por tu forma de tratarnos y recibe un fuerte abrazo desde Albacete. 

Juanma.

----------


## Raicon

Tambien felicito a Mariano, tienen articulos realmente buenos, y lo mas importante es que cunplen bien tanto lo que anuncian como el servicio.


saludos.

----------


## dreaigon

Me uno a esta felicitación de parte de todos Para Mariano solo apuntar una cosa, no devemos olvidarnos de Teresa, ella siempre ha atendido muy agradablemente a mis preguntas telefónicas, De mi parte y para vosotros dos os deseo una feliz navidad un prospero año nuevo y desearos lo mejor con la nueva tienda real y que sigais tan bien como siempre con la virtual ( que tnego que seguir haciendo pedidos y si cerrais me Jo... el chollo).

Sinceramente, Tuve un error en un envio, si importancia, simplemente me llegó un dia tarde, nose porque y claro asustado pro si las empresas de envio expres la habian perdido mande un correo a Mariano, enseguida me contesto via telefónica pidiendo disculpas y todo.


P.D: Feliz navidad a todos los foreros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Yo he recibido hace unos días mi primer pedido de tienda magia, antes de conocerla había comprado en otras tiendas, pero después del trato recibido aquí, y de la calidad de sus productos, creo que no va a ser el último. ¡Seguid así!   :Wink:

----------


## jose ALBERTO

Un mensaje mas para el topic!
MUCHAS FELICIDADES A TODOS LOS QE LLEVAIS TIENDAMAGIA.
Me encanta comprar en tiendamagia te dan un trato estupendo,por estar en el foro y entrar en la zona secreta te hacen el 10% de descuento por compra superiores a 50"leuros" un regalito.
es fabuloso comprar alli cualquier cosa te lo solucionan.
MIS FELICITACIONES.

un saludo. :o

----------


## chemarueda

la verdad es q yo no puedo mejorar lo que decis de Mariano y Teresa, porque yo tambien estoy muy contento con los pedidos, el trato,....

Y ahora van encima y nos dan la oportunidad de ganarnos una cesta!!!! Si es que....os deberiamos regalar una a vosotros!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Os estáis poniendo tan empalagosos que me está entrando diabetes.....

----------


## pedro_peter

Para mi el único problema que tiene tiendamagia, son los productos agotados.Una vez que tenia unos cuantos artículos en mi carrito me encuentro conque uno estaba agotado, mande un e-mail y Teresa me dijo que no me preocupara, y en dos días ya lo tenía en casa.
el problema será devido a la alta calidad de la tienda y porque todos compramos en ella.  :Smile1:

----------


## jesus lopez

tiendamagia cosa buena ke tiene son los precios por ke hay otras por hay que son para agarrarse la mandibula

----------


## Gandalf

Mi primer compra a TiendaMagia ha sido perfecto. Ha llegado en tiempo correcto y todo en perfecto estado.

Eso se merece hacer el segundo.

----------


## yoquim

Como no he localizado el sitio en la pagina para ponerlo lo escribo aqui.
¡¡¡¡Enhorabuen tiendamagia!!!!! hace unos dias que hice mi primer pedido y al dia siguiente me llego todo en perfecto estado. ES la bomba. Mi hermana habia pedido una camiseta a una tienda y se quedo flipando cuando vio mi falmante paquete llegar en 1 dia.
Gracias

----------


## magoRaul

Yo tengo que ser el que lleve la contraria, pero bueno, alguno tenia que ser no? 8-)  Yo tengo que decir que tuve un problema con tiendamagia y es que en un pedido en el que quise el agua en el periodico me lo trajeron defectuoso...entonces llamé y me atendieron de lujo, incluso me lo descambiaron por otro artículo sin ningun problema...lo malo viene ahora. El pedido que hice fue de unos 50 euros mas gastos de envio, entonces al tenerlo defectuoso tuve que mandarlo de nuevo para la tienda...unos 6 euros de envio y a parte cuando me enviaron el siguiente me volvieron a cobrar los gastos de envio  :-(  son pequeñas cosas que tienen que cuidar tambien porque el articulo estaba defectuoso y cobrar de nuevo los gastos de envio y encima el envio del paquete de mi casa a la tienda pues lo vi excesivo...Pero por todo lo demas sigo manteniendo que es la mejor tienda a la que he comprado y pienso seguir haciendolo porque son unos monstruos pero si ademas cuidan eso ya serian unos MONSTRUOS pero en mayusculas   :Lol:  

P.D: a pesar de todo FELICIDADES TIENDAMAGIA!!!!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Estimado Raul 

Nunca cobramos los gastos de envío cuando el artículo está defectuoso ( es diferente si lo devuelves porque no te gustó) , es muy raro lo que comentas ya que siempre enviamos el artículo devuelto sin cargo.

Por favor enviame un e-mail a mariano@tiendamagia.com  con tus datos o numero de pedido para que pueda mirar el tema y te digo algo. Gracias

----------


## magoRaul

vale mariano yo te envio todo pero que conste que lo que he dicho no ha sido para nada con mala intencion vale?solo queria comentar eso que me paso, busco el numero de pedido y te lo mando ok?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Raul

No hay ningun problema, el lunes te digo algo sobre lo de tu pedido.

----------


## magoRaul

Gracias

----------


## xion

Pues nada yo también me sumo al resto y felicito y agradezco a Tiendamagia por su servicio, rapidez, atención y cordialidad e incluso paciencia.

Gracias Mariano, gracias Tiendamagia.

Saludos mágicos. :P

----------


## magojuanillo

yo hice ayer un pedido y hoy ya lo tenia en casa....y me uno a las felicitaciones, de echo yo nunca e tenido ningun problema , todo lo contrario, y la verdad es que no es nada facil llevar un negocio asi de bien, a si que felicidades

----------


## garfil

Yo he hecho ya 2 pedido,uno me lo trajeron a las 12H y lo pedí el dia anterior  las 17H.

Este que lo pedí el sabado especificando que me trajeran por la tarde,claro el lunes,vienieron por la mañana y yo no estaba  :shock: .

Pero hoy a primera hora de la tarde ha llegado,todo perfectamente empaquetado y un hombre muy amable.

Saludossssss Y a seguir comprandoooo   :Oops:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Sin duda es la mejor tienda de magia que hay en estos momentos.

Sigue asi Mariano, ha!, también saludos a Teresa! :D  :D

----------


## sersantos

Pues yo creo que habria que denunciar a tiendamagia, nos van a llevar a todos a la puñetera ruina jejeje, el trato es excelente,buenos precios y un material coj..... Un 10 para todos los que alli trabajan, saben como tratar a la gente y resuelven los problemas con rapidez y eficacia, yo tuve un problema con una Devano y se soluciono rapido...
En definitiva, mi mas sincera enhorabuena y DENUNCIA QUE TE PARiO por que nos vais a arruinar jeje

----------


## piloto2

hola buena gente...soy nuevo en este mundo y en mi primer post quieria agradecer a tiendamagia la celeridad, rapidez y buen trato que he tenido en los pedidos que he efectuado. sin duda habra mas y espero encontrar buenos amigos y consejos en este foro
gracias

----------


## Arkite

Sinceramente el mejor servicio por internet que me he encontrado nunca,increible.haceis magia en los transportes?xD

----------


## Sanojeki

Yo solo llegué a comprar por internet una vez en Tiendamagia ya que a los pocos días abrieron la tienda al público.
Tanto en internet como en la tienda no se puede pedir mejor trato del que te dán, te resuelve cualquier duda que tengas entre comprar un artículo u otro con amabilidad y buena cara.
Es todo trato que un comprador desea y que te hace querer seguir comprando en ese lugar.

----------

